# hopping?



## KahWhyC (Nov 10, 2010)

I think it's called the penguin walk.
Put more weight on each step to flex the board then pop to the other end of the board


----------



## BliND KiNK (Feb 22, 2010)

the movement is from your upper body countering the movement made by you lower body.. so you put your weight on say your tail and spin your nose around, hop, land on the nose repeat the movement for your tail.. it takes a few days practice or just one long ass day of practice.....


I swing my arms like a retarded monkey when I do it but you'll notice until you get it down you'll always favor your stronger leg which can throw you off balance...


----------



## jyuen (Dec 16, 2007)

pretty much what everyone says... flex on one side of your board, counter balance and swing like a wild monkey.

it may also help just to practice bouncing from your nose to your tail on flat ground without moving anywhere. then start by practicing on a slight incline just waddling using the flat part of your nose and your tail, then you can take this to flats.

when you really get used to controlling your board, you can even lean slightly forward and dig the toe edge (nose and tail) into the snow. if you go fast enough you wont fall flat on your face and you can actually climb up hills quite efficiently... of course the easiest way would be to just unstrap... sometimes, i dont know why i still bother waddling around....


----------



## BliND KiNK (Feb 22, 2010)

Because it looks fucking badass... duh.


----------



## DC5R (Feb 21, 2008)

KahWhyC said:


> I think it's called the penguin walk.


I thought it was called a duck walk. Oh well...duck...penguin...some kind of bird.



jyuen said:


> sometimes, i dont know why i still bother waddling around....


I do it when I've strapped in and I'm too far from the edge to start. That, and because it's badass


----------



## BliND KiNK (Feb 22, 2010)

I call it duck walking... because you waddle... others have called it penguin walking.. they waddle too... uhm.. crab walking was the weird way I heard of it referred to as... but the kid couldn't really do it so that tells you something.... I'm going to call it the urhm..


BADASS SPACE SWING BOARD SWISH maneuver.


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

I wanted to call it a "boardwalk" or "shuffleboard", but I guess those are too cutesy.


----------



## BliND KiNK (Feb 22, 2010)

Donutz said:


> I wanted to call it a "boardwalk" or "shuffleboard", but I guess those are too cutesy.


BADASS SPACE SWING BOARD SWISH maneuver.............


----------



## jlm1976 (Feb 26, 2009)

At an AASI-E Freestyle event, one of the clinicians did this on a 2ft wide, 12ft long flat box that was slightly downhill on a bet. He pulled it off and it was one of the craziest things I've seen done on a box.


----------



## HoboMaster (May 16, 2010)

You can strap out... or you can just get good at doing the walk so you don't have to. If you have to go a long distance this obviously isn't practical at all, but if your within 20-30 feet of your destination, it's a pretty badass maneuver once you get it down to a science.

It's also a lot easier to do on a softer board, stiff board don't like to flex and pop as much, which makes hopping back and forth harder.


----------



## BliND KiNK (Feb 22, 2010)

Snowolf said:


> Oh but don`t you know, all us AASI guys ride like old ladies with no style according to some *cough* Rasmasyean*cough*


The All Black Shredder is AASI - 3 and he's got some serious ninja steeze.


----------



## tj_ras (Feb 13, 2011)

i was badass space swing board manuevering all night last night. stupid college night at the local park hill and all these kids who had no clue how to ride would stand at the start of the hill so youd havta work your way around them either scooting or BSSBM'ing(lol) of course i chose the badasser way of moving around.


----------



## NickCap (Feb 21, 2011)

tj_ras said:


> i was badass space swing board manuevering all night last night. stupid college night at the local park hill and all these kids who had no clue how to ride would stand at the start of the hill so youd havta work your way around them either scooting or BSSBM'ing(lol) of course i chose the badasser way of moving around.


lol what mountainn TJ?!?


----------



## BliND KiNK (Feb 22, 2010)

tj_ras said:


> i was badass space swing board manuevering all night last night. stupid college night at the local park hill and all these kids who had no clue how to ride would stand at the start of the hill so youd havta work your way around them either scooting or BSSBM'ing(lol) of course i chose the badasser way of moving around.


:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup: *at Spacing Swing Board Maneuvering*


----------



## tj_ras (Feb 13, 2011)

NickCap said:


> lol what mountainn TJ?!?


big boulder park



BliND KiNK said:


> :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup: *at Spacing Swing Board Maneuvering*


lol, im going to try and remember to call it that everytime im at the park and the oportunity comes up.


----------



## NickCap (Feb 21, 2011)

o alright go up to blue this weekendz!


----------



## tj_ras (Feb 13, 2011)

NickCap said:


> o alright go up to blue this weekendz!


ill be in vermont this weekend at the us open. and possibly jay peak.


----------



## NickCap (Feb 21, 2011)

shit nice bro


----------



## BliND KiNK (Feb 22, 2010)

I told my friend at the hill the other day.. trendy snowboarder... that it was called the Space Swing Board Swish maneuver and he just sort of blinked a few times, shook his head and said I needed to lay off the bong.

Well he's a dick I haven't smoked for like 6 months now. :laugh:


----------

